# Shinden Fudo Ryu



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

I was reading that the founder of Shinden Fudo Ryu, Kanja Yoshiteru Izuma(?), was a Kempo master who studied in China, and that the techniques of the Shinden Fudo Ryu consequently still resemble Kempo in many ways...

Can anyone elaborate on this or draw some paralells between the two styles?


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 3, 2003)

Using the term Kempo can be somewhat misleading when explaining this.  Shinden Fudo ryu has similarities to "Chinese Boxing".  This does not look anything like Kenpo.

SFR is freemoving and relaxed, yet very heavy handed and powerful.


----------



## Deaf (Sep 3, 2003)

Well I haven't had the opportunity to study Kempo nor Shinden Fudo Ryu indepth to make a comparison.

Maybe this might help a bit??

http://personal.eunet.fi/pp/shinden/pdf/shindenfudouryuu.pdf

As you can read, the style is characterized as being relaxed yet very hard hitting.  Natural movement seems to be the key from what I have read.  But I hold judgement until I actually train in the ryu.

I believe Ganseki Nagi (one of the kihon happo) is from this ryu.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Using the term Kempo can be somewhat misleading when explaining this.  Shinden Fudo ryu has similarities to "Chinese Boxing".  This does not look anything like Kenpo.
> 
> *




Hmmm.  Interesting... I wonder why they used the term Kempo... is that somewhat exchangable with Chinese boxing?  Or just a different style called Kempo that is not related to, well, kempo?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Deaf!


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 3, 2003)

Ganseki Nage (ala Kihon Happo) is from Takagi Yoshin ryu, but found in many of the ryu.

I'd rather you *didn't* hold judgement until you study the ryu.  Getting an idea of what it's about by text is impossible.

And yes, Kempo is used typically as "Chinese Boxing".


----------



## Deaf (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Ganseki Nage (ala Kihon Happo) is from Takagi Yoshin ryu, but found in many of the ryu.
> 
> I'd rather you *didn't* hold judgement until you study the ryu.  Getting an idea of what it's about by text is impossible.
> ...



Ah thanks Jay!  I don't hold judgement on anything   I really don't pay any attention to what technique belongs to which ryu etc.  I just train!   Maybe after I get go-dan, I will start paying attention to categorizing techniques via ryu.

Thanks again for the information!

Deaf


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

When you are looking at SHinden Fudo Ryu as compared to Kempo, you also have to understand that the term"kempo"/"Kenpo" has a variety of styles that it could be compared against. Many may look nothing similar to what is practiced in the Shinden Fudo Ryu curriculum.

Bufu Ikkan

Steve Lefebvre

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 11, 2003)

ummm.... which Shinden Fudo-ryu are we talking about here??


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heretic888 _
> *ummm.... which Shinden Fudo-ryu are we talking about here??  *



What do you mean?


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 11, 2003)

Shinden Fudo ryu Dakentaijutsu, Shinden Fudo ryu Taijutsu, Shinden Fudo ryu Jutaijutsu......etc


----------

